# The importance of using an ARAV affiliated vet



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Good afternoon all,


In past threads you may have heard me bring up the term ARAV on occassion and I'm sure there are any number of people who are not familiar with the acronym. ARAV stands for the Association of Reptile and Amphibian Veterinarians and is the premier organization dedicated to the advancement of knowledge on the proper care and treatment of reptiles and amphibians. 

Since Dr. Wrights and Dr. Whitaker's ground breaking book on amphibian medicine came out in 2003 there have been numerous advancements in terms of recommended dosages and drugs to be utilized for the treatment of various issues affecting amphibians. ARAV has been at the forefront of diseminating this information to the veterinary community.

No matter how friendly, responsive or knowledgeble your vet may seem if they are not an ARAV member they do not have access to their journals and meetings and odds are they are not up on the latest and greatest information available to the community.

For those interested I have included a link to the ARAV website most of the information is pass protected, but there is a handy search tools that allows you to search for ARAV affiliated vets by name or state

ARAV


----------



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Vermfly (Jun 6, 2010)

It is good to see that the vet I've been using for running fecal samples is on the list.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Vermfly said:


> It is good to see that the vet I've been using for running fecal samples is on the list.


Most of the good ones who care about improving their knowledge of reptile and amphibian husbandry are. Those who want to remain relevant in the long term, understand the value of continually furthering and improving their base of knowledge and staying on the cutting edge of veterinary medicine as it applies to reptiles and amphibians.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I would agree that having a vet with herp experience is the best option but any vet who is willing to work with you on your collection is better than not having a vet at all particularly if he/she is willing to consult with a ARAV vet.. 

Ed


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I seen you posted it in another thread the other day and I checked it out found a couple nearby. Very cool bit of info thanks again


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks to me that anyone who is a herptologist or Vet can pay their $139.00 and join. Just because it is a "Organization" does not assure that the Vet is skilled and knowledgable.

Membership in the Association *shall be open to veterinarians and other professional persons, technicians,
and students associated with the field of herpetology.* All members of the Association shall comply with
the bylaws and policies as may be adopted by the Association. Failure to do so may result in termination
of membership.

ARAV

-Beth


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Bcs TX said:


> Looks to me that anyone who is a herptologist or Vet can pay their $139.00 and join. Just because it is a "Organization" does not assure that the Vet is skilled and knowledgable.
> 
> Membership in the Association *shall be open to veterinarians and other professional persons, technicians,
> and students associated with the field of herpetology.* All members of the Association shall comply with
> ...


Not quite they also have to agree to adhere to certain ethical standards as well. Otherwise why wouldn't any self respecting vet who wants to make a living or a partial living prescribe treatments and medications to reptile and amphibian keepers not pay the $139 a year to get access to this information? I'm certain it's tax deductible.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

From the website it looks like a magazine and conferences to me.
Plenty of Vets with busy schedules do not have time for conferences.
Still an organization is an organization, being a member does not mean you are better than a non-member.
Saying all of the ARAV vets are better then the non-ARAV Vets not paying 139 bucks to be a member is a generalization and a farce.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I agree with her statement. 


> Not quite they also have to agree to adhere to certain ethical standards as well.


and how is this policed? I also agree not to download free mp3s when using a certain program, not that anyone would ever do such a thing. While it may be a plus that a vet is a member, it really only means they spent the money to join. You should still vet your vet like any non-member


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Bcs TX said:


> From the website it looks like a magazine and conferences to me.
> Plenty of Vets with busy schedules do not have time for conferences.
> Still an organization is an organization, being a member does not mean you are better than a non-member.
> Saying all of the ARAV vets are better then the non-ARAV Vets not paying 139 bucks to be a member is a generalization and a farce.


Beth I understand you have an agenda to protect the business interests of a member on another board and thus will spell it out as plainly as possible.

If a vet doesn't have the time to belong to the premier organization that advances the medical and nutritional practice of reptile and amphibian husbandry that he shouldn't be soliciting business from people who keep these animals, nor actively promoting his practice as the place they should take their expensive and rare animals for treatment, and expect to get access to the most current scientific information available. And I find it ludicrous that even if he doesn't have time to attend conferences(which is understandable) he wouldn't want access to the latest information available on the nutrition, treatment and parasite management of reptiles and amphibians(which is not)

To put it another way would you feel comfortable dealing with a doctor who is too busy to be a member of the AMA?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

> Beth I understand you have an agenda to protect the business interests of a member on another board and thus will spell it out as plainly as possible.


Roman, no agenda here just comments and the way I see it. 
We are all entitled to an opinion.

Sounds like you are the pot calling the kettle black and as usual hijacking threads like the statement above to benefit "your agenda."

-Beth


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

We can agree to disagree. If you choose to believe that a veterinarian who is not willing to further his knowledge by associating and sharing information with his peers in an organized proffessional setting is as knowledgable as one who does you are certainly welcome to that opionion.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Agreeing to disagree is a great idea.
I know vets share info between each other, one of my best friends is a Vet who personally fly's clients pets with complicated issues (cancer)to Tx A&M for others opinions and treatment. My own cat's care with radiologists and 2 vets who get copies of all tests etc. 
I know not darts but still IMO an organization is just an organization. It is up to the keeper/owner and Vet that all care should be utilized and if another opinion is needed plan a course of action/treatment/second opinions.


----------

